# Back in the hobby after ten years



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I am starting my first layout in my basement. Here are some pictures of the benchwork so far (it is 10 feet at the longest end).

I ordered a bunch of Code 83 Atlas track, the Digitrax Zephyr starter set, and a Proto 2000 engine.

Does anyone have a nifty way of hiding the creases in between the extruded foam? I heard spackle, drywall mud, and liquid foam all works well.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Drywall mud works just fine.

Man - you could park a tank on that table. looking good.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a good start keep us updated on your progress

Massey


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yay - another L-shaped layout, join the club!

(P.S. - There is a large model airplane crawling up your wall)


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

good lookin bench work... solid for sure


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DM,

Welcome to the party, so to speak ... hope you enjoy the ride!

Benchwork looks solid, but I see you have no gussets or bracing supporting the legs from a nasty (and unintended) side kick. Are you satisfied with that upper fastening?

I'd suggest latex caulk to fill the foam seams ... apply about a 2' bead, and then immediately wipe off any excess with a wet, warm rag. (Don't work in longer beads, because it will cure skin over a bit ... easier to work in short sections.)

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That thing could support a battleship!  You may have other problems, but a solid foundation isn't one of them!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

With 4x4's for the legs and 2x4's for the framing, I don't see "kicking" them out to be a problem (only a problem for your broken toe maybe.) I've got to assume there are some pretty long drywall/deck screws holding them in-place.

I had some shelving in my old garage designed very similar that I used to store V8 engine blocks and cylinder heads on.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you building a train layout or a lube rack for your old chevy!
I know you have a lot of brass models!
Now seriously! Exellent job on the build! I don't like my layouts to bend, warp or move either! Keeps things nice and strait and smooth running too!:thumbsup:
And I put my 2 cents in for latex caulking too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I built a 2x8 workbench with four 4x4's on the corner, it has a 2x4 frame. The thing is a fortress, I can stand in the middle and jump up and down, no movement. I'm guessing this bench is similar, except for some possible dents in the foam.


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

I forgot how expensive everything can be. I haven't laid one piece of track down or ran one engine yet, but i feel like I have spent a small fortune already. Everything (Engine, DCC system, track, and rolling stock) is coming in the mail. Additionally, I drove an hour to a hobby store and bought a bunch of crap.

Regarding my benchwork, my first train set was a piece of ply wood on some saw horses. I want this one a little more permanent.

Regarding the seems in the foam, I ended up buying some liquid foam that you spray in gaps (I bought the one for doors and windows because it doesn't expand that much). I figured I could simply carve away the excess and then paint.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Expanding foam works fine too. That's the nice thing about this hobby, there are many ways to get to the same end result.


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, I finished painting the benchwork. I still have some unsightly seems where the foam is coming together. I should be receiving my engine, track, and a DCC system tomorrow.

However, I don't have a track plan yet. I have some ideas. Cabledawg is putting some ideas together.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

very good start. looks professional.
what you really could use is some lighting however. i think that was the biggest upgrade for me, even bigger then DCC system. 

good luck, waiting to see some more


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the seams! You,ll end up covering it up by the time your "Done" (you'll never get finished, no one ever does!).
And as far as $$ goes it aint cheap to own a RR empire!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DM,

Table end product looks great. I like your flooring, too ... clean, easy to find tiny dropped parts, etc.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. I will by some floor lamps for now to add some lighting. For lighting, do you recommend flourescent or track lighting?

Also, I just received a whole bunch of Code 83 track, the DCC system, and my engine. However, I have no idea what my track plan is. I would love ideas. I have some in my head, but not sure if it is very realistic. I at least want one town/industrial area and some mountains with a river or small lake.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have flourescent recessed lighting over my layout/work area. It's a bit of a "white" light as compared to natural (or incadescent) light, but it's bright and diffuses nicely around the area. (My ceiling is high.)

I don't think flour. vs. incand. choice is critical, as long as you have ample lighting to see your required details.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent bench work! That is what I call extra-sturdy construction :thumbsup:
As for lighting, I have 28 double 4-foot flourescent fixtures on the ceiling of my 30X40 garage. Reason? 'cause I want to be able to see what I'm doing without feeling like I'm in a cave ......IMHO you can never have too much good light!
Sean is correct about the seams in the foam. By the time you place all your track, structures, ground cover, and other doo-dads of scenery you'll be hard pressed to ever see a crack where the foam joins together. I wouldn't sweat that issue too much.
Also, noted you have a drummer's throne sitting by the table. Do you also pound the skins?
Bob


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

TO find out what kind of track you have simply measure the height of the rail. The code of the track is directly related to the height in inches. So code 100 rail is .100" and code 83 is .083" Use a vernier caliper to measure.

Massey


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Massey, but I know what track I have - Code 83. However, I don't have a layout plan. I have been searching and searching, sketching ideas, etc. I just can't figure out what I want to create.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Suggest you don't do anything "knee jerk". One fine day, out of the blue, it will hit you in the eye like a bigga pizza pie and you'll know "this is it". 
Have fun, but don't do like me and loose sleep over what you're gonna do next.
Bob


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures... not too much progress, but slowly moving in the right direction.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

> Man - you could park a tank on that table.


Sorry to say, this is way overkill even if it was live steam. I stumbled across this well written series of articles;
http://macrodyn.com/ldsig/wiki/index.php?title=Construction_methods


> Many modelers spend years building even moderate-sized layouts because of the amount of carpentry work required......Most model railroads are severely over built. I use the analogy that if a Boeing 747 were built to most benchwork standards, it could not even taxi across the tarmac let alone fly.


After reading that, I have to agree. Looking at many of the photos posted in different forums, one would think some of these tables were built to support your car.


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

*Took a little break*

I took a little break, but now I have some free time. Figured I go own to the basement and fire the trains up and work on some rock mountains.

Posted a couple pictures.


----------



## dmcone (Oct 9, 2011)

*One more picture*

Just adding one more picture.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking great!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job on the mountain structure.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

raleets said:


> I have 28 double 4-foot flourescent fixtures on the ceiling of my 30X40 garage.


Can we se a picture of that?


----------

